
Mexico’s tenth journalist killed this year - egusa
https://aztecreports.com/tenth-journalist-killed-this-year/1662/
======
nasmorn
If Mexico is at all like the US there should be 1 in 10000 daily newspaper
journalists among the population. Add maybe as many for all other forms of
journalism. Then they are just twice as likely to die then the average Mexican
as a result of the drug war. Given that even the cartels probably kill more
working age people then children and retirees the rate might be totally
normal. The shocking thing is however how many people are killed in total in
Mexico. Whatever their line of work

------
pvaldes
We need robotic journalists

